# Digging Box Soil/Plants?



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi!! So I really want to get a digging Box for my rats and I want to use soil because it's natural to rats, and I think my rats would really like it! But I'm not quite sure what soil to use... I've looked at a bunch of natural soils and whatnot, but it's very confusing to me 🥲 So some help would really be appreciated. What soils are best for a digging Box? Thanks!! ❤

One more thing, I also kind of want to make it like a garden. Is that safe? I have been very guilty of killing pretty much every plant I grow, its just something about plants- I think it's because they aren't alive. Oh, and don't worry! Just because I'm a terrible gardener doesn't mean I'm a terrible pet owner. I treat my rats like they are my tiny tiny children 🤣 But back on topic, would it be safe to grow plants in the digging box? And if so, what types of plants? Thanks, again ❤


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Any all natural soil will do IF you are willing to make your house stink like dirt for a day. I say that because you have to sanitize it. As in, stick it in the oven for 45 minutes in a pan and then wait for it to cool. I also have to be commited to misting the dig box EVERY. DAY. Or it will get dusty and that is NOT good for them. As for the plants, they would have to be not only safe for rats to eat but healthy for them to eat because otherwise they would be eating "meh" plants all the time AND you also have to be prepared to take the poo out of the dig bow (If your rats aren't litter-trained) plus your plants will most likely be dug up or eaten.


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

I tried a digging box and I think it upset my boys respiratory systems ): I used all natural organic coconut soil and I dumped it out last night. I think the soil sucked out a lot of the moisture in the air in my room because even I have been getting a sore throat. Just be careful and maybe add some plants and bugs (meal worms) in your box to keep it fresh longer. I heard coconut soil works GREAT but it just didn't work out for my boys.


----------



## Morbius (Mar 10, 2019)

If you have peat and can keep it damp it makes a good potting soil sans fertilizers. I've never done a full garden dig box but I have gotten plant containers (Organic only) And just let them have at it. So far wheat grass/pet grass (Same thing), parsley, cilantro, and basil are faves. Some of the boys like dill, others think it's a nope. Lettuces are good like baby bib, or baby carrots because the whole plant is edible but you're going to want to avoid any mints (Safe but a deterrent to some rats), rhubarb (Dangerous), or things from the allium family (Onions, garlic, chives)


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> I tried a digging box and I think it upset my boys respiratory systems ): I used all natural organic coconut soil and I dumped it out last night. I think the soil sucked out a lot of the moisture in the air in my room because even I have been getting a sore throat. Just be careful and maybe add some plants and bugs (meal worms) in your box to keep it fresh longer. I heard coconut soil works GREAT but it just didn't work out for my boys.


Ok, thanks 😊


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Any all natural soil will do IF you are willing to make your house stink like dirt for a day. I say that because you have to sanitize it. As in, stick it in the oven for 45 minutes in a pan and then wait for it to cool. I also have to be commited to misting the dig box EVERY. DAY. Or it will get dusty and that is NOT good for them. As for the plants, they would have to be not only safe for rats to eat but healthy for them to eat because otherwise they would be eating "meh" plants all the time AND you also have to be prepared to take the poo out of the dig bow (If your rats aren't litter-trained) plus your plants will most likely be dug up or eaten.


I understand that they are probably going to dig up the plants, but I just want to do this for a fun extra activity for them. I think they would really enjoy it!! And since I wanna put plants in it, I would already have to water it about everyday, but I concerned about mold or bugs some how getting to the plants and infecting them 😬 Do you have any tips for that?


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Morbius said:


> If you have peat and can keep it damp it makes a good potting soil sans fertilizers. I've never done a full garden dig box but I have gotten plant containers (Organic only) And just let them have at it. So far wheat grass/pet grass (Same thing), parsley, cilantro, and basil are faves. Some of the boys like dill, others think it's a nope. Lettuces are good like baby bib, or baby carrots because the whole plant is edible but you're going to want to avoid any mints (Safe but a deterrent to some rats), rhubarb (Dangerous), or things from the allium family (Onions, garlic, chives)


Thanks for all the plant feedback!! And I'll look into the peat soil stuff. Do you have any tips on stopping mold or bugs though from getting to the plants?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I would just say every day when you mist it inspect the plants a bit. And I am assuming you would mist it because acctually watering it wouldn't be good for the digging component? (More mud then dirt...)


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I would just say every day when you mist it inspect the plants a bit. And I am assuming you would mist it because acctually watering it wouldn't be good for the digging component? (More mud then dirt...)


Thanks ☺


----------



## Morbius (Mar 10, 2019)

Definitely agree on the misting, also if you do water make sure it has a lot of drainage. You can always remove the box, water, let it set and drain then put it back in later if you have to.


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Any all natural soil will do IF you are willing to make your house stink like dirt for a day. I say that because you have to sanitize it. As in, stick it in the oven for 45 minutes in a pan and then wait for it to cool. I also have to be commited to misting the dig box EVERY. DAY. Or it will get dusty and that is NOT good for them. As for the plants, they would have to be not only safe for rats to eat but healthy for them to eat because otherwise they would be eating "meh" plants all the time AND you also have to be prepared to take the poo out of the dig bow (If your rats aren't litter-trained) plus your plants will most likely be dug up or eaten.


Also so I got completely natural soil, no chemicals at all just dirt, how long do I put it in the oven for? And at what temperature? 😁

Edit: Nvm, I just googled it!! Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Would these flowers be fine? Idk they are probably going to eat the seeds, but idrc if they do that, well if course I care if they aren't safe to eat. They do say that their seeds are 100% Non-GMO 😁 This is just some random seed packet I got for Easter this year 🤣


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Friendshipy said:


> Would these flowers be fine? Idk they are probably going to eat the seeds, but idrc if they do that, well if course I care if they aren't safe to eat. They do say that their seeds are 100% Non-GMO 😁 This is just some random seed packet I got for Easter this year 🤣


I believe snapdragons are edible so they should be just fine. 

If you want actual plants in your rats' dig box, plant your flowers/herbs and let them grow for a while before introducing the box to your cage or play area. If you wanted to get creative, you could have multiple dig boxes that you rotate.


----------



## PeekaBoo (Dec 22, 2021)

Morbius said:


> If you have peat and can keep it damp it makes a good potting soil sans fertilizers. I've never done a full garden dig box but I have gotten plant containers (Organic only) And just let them have at it. So far wheat grass/pet grass (Same thing), parsley, cilantro, and basil are faves. Some of the boys like dill, others think it's a nope. Lettuces are good like baby bib, or baby carrots because the whole plant is edible but you're going to want to avoid any mints (Safe but a deterrent to some rats), rhubarb (Dangerous), or things from the allium family (Onions, garlic, chives)


I know I am a bit late to the game here, but I’ve found the info online about rats avoiding mint completely false, at least in my own history with rats. Of the 14 rats I’ve offered mint plants to in dig boxes, all 14 were enthusiastic. I’ve tried many different varieties of mint: peppermint, spearmint, “mojito mint,” “chocolate mint,” and more, and all were met with approval. Rats might avoid mint in very strong concentrations (such as essential peppermint oil), but they will avoid most ANY smell in strong concentrations. I’ve also noticed my sweeties enjoy chewing the mint, then grooming with the leaves, almost like they are covering their scent to be less noticeable to predators. I’d suggest giving a small amount of mint to rats (just a few sprigs) to gauge their reactions, and if they seem to enjoy it, feel free to plant it in a dig box. Just be prepared for any plants in dig boxes to be completely destroyed — the rats aren’t there to gently prune the leaves, the little diggers are down for demolition! Have fun with your rats, and keep finding ways to (safely) engage their natural instincts!


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

PeekaBoo said:


> I’ve found the info online about rats avoiding mint completely false,


I've found this to be the case as well. One of my rats desperately tries to lick toothpaste off my toothbrush if I have her on my shoulder while I'm brushing my teeth. She also got hold of a candy cane the other day and I had a difficult time getting it back from her. She really wanted it and was squeaking at me in protest like I've never heard before! Both of these things are pretty strong mint flavours too.


----------



## RockStar (4 mo ago)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> I tried a digging box and I think it upset my boys respiratory systems ): I used all natural organic coconut soil and I dumped it out last night. I think the soil sucked out a lot of the moisture in the air in my room because even I have been getting a sore throat. Just be careful and maybe add some plants and bugs (meal worms) in your box to keep it fresh longer. I heard coconut soil works GREAT but it just didn't work out for my boys.


Bit old sorry, but for anyone that might see this thought I'd mention that coconut soil is NOT a soil, unless it's a mixture, coco fiber/coco coir/eco earth/coco soil, is actually the husk of a coconut that has been ground up into literal dust, it's safer when used within a tropical mix, like for something such as ball pythons, crested geckos, some plants, but not solely used or within arid environments, as when dry it can become dusty and risk respiratory issues, whereas an actual soil is not as likely to be dusty depending on the brand, like for reptiles the recommended is reptisoil, earth mix arid or earth mix depending on if you want it for an arid environment or tropical environment, and then just bog-standard soil without additives like fertilisers, manures, chemicals basically. And then sift them to remove any possibly larger rocks or twigs than wanted, and sometimes the odd big of plastic depending on what you go for, then rinsing and baking can be good for sanitising, but also rinsing helps you expand it a bit, then baking for a little while helps you not have to wait as long for it to dry a bit to go in the enclosure. So, ye wouldn't necessarily say dig boxes are bad, because of coco coir, it generally isn't a great choice for a lot of animals. 🤷‍♀️


----------

